# Petrol Station Problems



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Good job I was full of fuel on a long run yesterday. I stopped at 4 service areas on the way home where to fill up meant that I would have had to reverse out after using the pump, which is a real pain when their busy and would mean I'd probably have to unhitch the trailer. When/If I get the LPG conversion, from what I have seen it will be worse as they seem to site these gas pumps in the most awkward of places. 

Maybe I should just buy a nice new Monaco Pusher, never a problem with size on the derv pumps.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's a fun pastime indeed....especially with a 20ft show trailer hitched on the back of a 30ft RV :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Come on Jim just admit you can't reverse it with a trailer on. :lol: 

I reversed out of some services just before notts the other day, trailer finished up at right angles to the van, guy in a lorry looks at me and you know he's thinking t**ser. :lol: 

I look back and think yeah but who's got an RV.:lol: 

Olley


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Good job I was full of fuel on a long run yesterday. I stopped at 4 service areas on the way home where to fill up meant that I would have had to reverse out after using the pump, which is a real pain when their busy and would mean I'd probably have to unhitch the trailer. When/If I get the LPG conversion, from what I have seen it will be worse as they seem to site these gas pumps in the most awkward of places.
> 
> Maybe I should just buy a nice new Monaco Pusher, never a problem with size on the derv pumps.


Don't try Sandbach service area on the M6, it's got a hight barrier 8O or how about the shell garage on the outskirts of Stratford, says max 3.4m high, but Mine is 3.5m & there was plenty to spare - they must have an elastic tape measure.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> It's a fun pastime indeed....especially with a 20ft show trailer hitched on the back of a 30ft RV :roll:


It is, but there again, this is why I abandoned the A-frame. Try with THAT?

Dougie.


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all, is lpg access any better in France?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

pablo said:


> Hi all, is lpg access any better in France?


Nope, several times I've had to drive away without filling the house LPG.. dual filling points would definitely be a benefit.. or one point fitted to the rear ..


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

pablo said:


> Hi all, is lpg access any better in France?


Hi Pablo,

During our winter trip through France we saw many petrol stations selling LPG, & Portugal the same.
Spain is the problem, I checked some of the ones that have been mentioned but they are either not there or no longer sell LPG (PLG).


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Keith said:


> Spain is the problem, I checked some of the ones that have been mentioned but they are either not there or no longer sell LPG (PLG).


I have tried to explode this myth several times.. to the best of my knowledge *there are no LPG filling stations for public use in Spain..* 
There may, or there may not be facilities at a few LPG main distributors .. but if someone knows differently I stand corrected but please say exactly where..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I have tried to explode this myth several times.. to the best of my knowledge *there are no LPG filling stations for public use in Spain..*
> There may, or there may not be facilities at a few LPG main distributors .. but if someone knows differently I stand corrected but please say exactly where..


Hi Jim, what about the ones listed under Spain on the Gas Tankstellen website?

Apologies to jimjam for going off topic.

pete


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Peejay, very useful site to download and keep as offline content


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete 
First time I've seen that site..

As I understood it, LPG filling in Spain was only for commercial vehicles.. ie taxis and the like. 
I'm only going on my own experience, I have searched and never found it.. :?

Here are two quotes from different sites.



> There are only a handful of LPG stations in Spain - and they only serve public service vehicles eg taxis.


http://www.uk.tourspain.es/GettingAround/motoring.htm



> LPG Gas is only dispensed for vehicles offering a public service both national and international.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim(scot);

You might well be right, I've got no m/h touring experience of Spain or hunting for lpg outlets there but it seems strange that there are quite a few listed on that website.

Better not post anymore about it on this thread, don't want to hijack Jim(jam)'s post :? 

pete


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Pete
> First time I've seen that site..
> 
> As I understood it, LPG filling in Spain was only for commercial vehicles.. ie taxis and the like.
> ...


Hi Jim
I have filled up the RV in Spain just outside Alicante on the N340 towards Elche. This is a Repsol depot recognized by the large round tanks. No questions asked just filled up for me February 2007. Access both to sides of the RV as well.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

This was one of the many reasons why I looked long and hard for a diesel just pull in HGV lane loads of room good access and fast fill.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Filling with diesel can have problems as well. We have a Winnebago Sightseer Chevy diesel powered, pulled onto HGV pump and discovered filler neck too small for HGV pump. I guess the restrictor in the top of the filler neck is a normal size for petrol pumps. Then I had to back out..........................  

Dangerous


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I run a Cummins diesel and would love to use the HGV lanes. But the tank filler neck is too narrow for the HGV nozzles.

At least that's what I discovered the first time I tried it. Maybe I was just unlucky - does anyone have a link to a definitive explanation about nozzle sizes?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

If the filler hole is too narrow, it shouldnt be too difficult to knock up some sort of adapter, should it?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

We have no problems using the HGV pumps for our Euromobil. I have always thought the HGV pump nozzles have a larger diameter because the pressure that the diesel flows would be too fast for cars and their smaller pipes etc. I have no problem filling the Euro.

Due to the fast speed Jim any adapter would need to be a very well designed. I wonder if the whole filing unit could be exchanged with a Euro one.


stew


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that, we have fillers both sides for fuel LPG its just the house LPG that is only one side. Probably best to fill that one before getting on the ferry this side of the water  Maybe its possible to run a filler pipe to the other side , perhaps mounted in the tank empty locker? Cheers Pablo.


----------

